# Formby's Tung Oil Finish



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

>1) if I set them open in the sun for the next 2 1/2 months and let the sun and air of Northern Az do it's thing. Will I be ok?

I would think so. You could scrub the inside with something. Bleach, water, scrub brush? Hot pressure washer? I have hives made with painted lumber which I faced inside. They do fine. 

I have been airing out this topbar hive for months which someone sprayed with unknown insecticide . I am going to dump a swarm in this year. Wish me luck.


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

odfrank,
Try testing the hive on your least favorite ant hive first. Maybe even spray it down with sugar water and cover it to keep out bees. The ants will lick it clean for you.


----------



## NY14804 (Feb 8, 2016)

Modern Tung oil finishes are very similar to very thinned down polyurethane varnish. It's designed for wiping onto wood and not brushing or spraying it on. Many coats are needed to build a decent finish coat thickness.

Here's a short article describing it and its properties:
https://www.canadianwoodworking.com/get-more/tung-oil-debunking-myths


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Todd!


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome. 
I had a helper do nearly the same thing (neat's-foot Oil) In just a few days the oil will be set solid. I did nothing to the hive bodies that were coated on the inside but place them in use. Never had a problem with them.


----------



## kramerbryan (Oct 30, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## BradParadise (Feb 3, 2017)

Welcome! I hope you enjoy your stay, and that you learn a lot!


----------

